# WIAWIS NS Wood-Flax Core Limbs?



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

These are pre-order only I think. Win and Win just released these, so I don't think any are out for public consumption yet.


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Also interested to hear peoples thoughts on these especially for long draw lengths. I don’t really understand what exactly the wood flax is or what it’s supposed to do but it sounds interesting. I am going to order a set of these or just the normal wood/carbon wia wis here pretty soon so any input is appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Franklin7 said:


> I don’t really understand what exactly the wood flax is or what it’s supposed to do but it sounds interesting.


Wood flax is a composite that uses flax fibers and wood with some sort of epoxy. The net result is a composite similar in characteristics to fiberglass but more environmentally friendly. Flax apparently also has vibration damping characteristics as well.


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to shoot these?


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

So, I understand that W&W are catering to demand as I'm sure a lot of shooters, particularly pros, are partial to wood limbs. But, I would like to know how these could possibly compare to the graphene foam limbs. I mean, it seems to me that so much of the buzz around the NS limbs is in regards to speed. And I would've thought that the graphene foam has a lot to do with that. So, can the wood flax versions deliver comparable performance without the magic ingredient? Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

I have seen one review that claims the flax is faster. I am curious as well.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

I just got in a set of long 38# wood-flax and a friend of mine shoots long 38# graphene, and we're both on TFTs. I'll let him try my wood-flax since he's had a lot of time behind the graphenes and let you all know what he finds.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

had the chance to draw a set of 68-40 limbs at the Nimes indoor world cup, pure butter even at my 31" DL on a 68" bow. definitively smoother than the NS foam limbs. can't comment on the shooting itself though. I'd say they are ever so slightly less smooth than the hoyt bamboo Xtours


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Bump. Any updates?


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Yup, a fellow archer (who I hope will chime in) has both the graphene/foam and the wood core NS limbs. 

The graphene/foam were 1-2fps faster, and were just slightly heavier. 

The wood were smoother to draw, and felt nicer. 

Both were marked the same poundage. 

A few of us were involved in blinded testing for the smoothness, and the above conclusions were made. This is what I can easily remember.


----------



## Marogbee (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm also looking at these two limbs, hope my local dealer has them so I can try them out to see which one I like better.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah I had the fortune of comparing the two limbs side by side since I have the means to tune up 2 identical setups with the only difference being the graphene foam vs flax-wood limbs. Both were 34lb longs on an ATF with identical accessories and I drew them 30in to 41lbs. I'll write up a review later on when I have some time.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

So my thoughts on the NS-Wood Flax limbs...
Background info

- I did a comparison on two completely identical and tuned setups with the only difference being that one setup is 34lb Long Wiawis NS-graphene foam and other is 34lb Long Wiawis NS-wood flax. You can see the two bows I used in my previous post. I draw the bow back to 30inches AMO and I average around 270/300 at 18m and 300/360 at 70m. I shoot a fairly linear form nowadays with a focus on soft releases and relaxed shots. I shoot probably only 100-150 arrows a week now between work, classes, coaching UCD archery, and life. *I prefer the feel of traditional korean limb geometry/feel so I like a soft and smooth front and mid section with a stiff and confident back wall. The limbs that are stiff in the front/mid and soft on the back I dislike because I feel the most confidence when I have a stiff back to brace against while I execute my shot.*

Now with that out of the way...

So NS-foam vs NS-wood vs EX Prime
- These two limbs are worlds apart from each other in their shot feel and draw curve. While the NS-wood very much carries forward the classic korean wood limb feel of smooth in the front and stiff in the back, the NS foams are noticeably stiffer in the front in comparison. However, the NS-foams have a fairly linear draw feel so while they are stiffer in the front, that feeling persists through the whole draw cycle. I think this is a contributing factor to why most of the Korean national shooters did not pick up the NS-foams upon release, because the draw profile of the limbs do not fit their equipment/form philosophy. I suspect more of them will shoot the NS-wood flax. I like the woods better because in my opinion, the limbs should be easy to pull when you are still setting up your alignment, and once that is done, you can use your stronger back muscles to finish the load when it gets stiffer. These NS woods very much remind me of my EX primes (which I also have in 34lb longs.) One really big thing is that the NS-woods are very very damp and quiet (more so than my EX primes.) They are quiet enjoyable to shoot and even for picky shooters, 

The closest thing I can compare it to is probably my EX Primes that I own. They feel much like my EX primes except that these are more damp and quieter (which makes sense because of the flax.) 

Now for performance...
- I think this is the most amusing and informative part of the testing/review. When I first shot the two side by side, I thought to myself "Wow the NS-foams HAVE to be faster because it shoots with a bigger 'pow' and more fanfare. It is also more stiff in the front so I imagine it has to have more energy stored." However, I did some chrono tests with the bows side by side and here are the results:
NS-foam
Wiawis ATF riser, bolts flush on limbs (almost all the way down) and 41.0lbs otf. 
NS foam = 190-191fps. 

Wiawis ATF riser, bolts flush on limbs, 40.70lbs otf
NS wood = 189-190fps. 

Conclusion? These limbs have basically the same performance. All the other variables I controlled for as well, I am just too lazy to list all of it. The only thing I wish I did was also compare my EX primes too, but alas I have limited time and I'm too lazy to set one of my ATF risers to the EX primes, tune it, and then bring it back for my NS woods. I would hazard to guess the EX primes are in the same ballpark of 190fps as well though (just guessing from sight mark.) Basically, shoot what you like and don't worry about things like you're losing out on speed or such. Me? I like the NS-woods by far, possibly more than my coveted EX Primes.


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

Great review, thanks!


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

When using the limbs, either the wood or the graphene, have any of you had to use a high brace height to get them to tune well? I'm having to use a 238 to 240mm brace height.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

erose said:


> When using the limbs, either the wood or the graphene, have any of you had to use a high brace height to get them to tune well? I'm having to use a 238 to 240mm brace height.


With a TFT and 38# 70" wood-flax limbs I have great tuning results and a nice sound with the brace height at 9 1/8" (232ish mm).

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

25" CXT riser, 68" wood flax limbs. I'm tuning well with my standard 8 3/4".


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Z3R0 said:


> With a TFT and 38# 70" wood-flax limbs I have great tuning results and a nice sound with the brace height at 9 1/8" (232ish mm).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Started off with that, but had some serious issues with clearance. Less at 235mm and gone at 238 and 240mm.


----------

